# track design software



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone out there know of a good free track design software ??


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have had good luck with Ultimate Racer. Used it to design my track.

http://uracer.org/


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Tracker 2000 is still out there I believe. I've used that to design any track I've done.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Tracker 2000*

http://slotters.weebly.com/tracker-2000.html


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Ultimate Racer 3.0...*

.
I finally broke down and got UR3.0... Been havin' fun with it over the past
week...

This is a Riverside rendition I'd planned for the 2012 Christmas Display, that
eventually fell-through  This used up about half of my allotted area
for the exhibition...

Originally, I mocked this up in 5 different sections on a 5' x 8' table in
the living room... UR3.0 is *much* easier :lol:

I think I got carried away with the *Esses*... Only have a bad aerial photo
and a crude drawing to use as a reference...

*8' x 24' table...*









While watching the Rolex 24 this weekend, did one of the road course...
This would use almost 100% of the allotted space...

Not sure if I should leave the 9*/*6" 90 for the International Horseshoe... 

*14-1/2' x 24' table...*









If you don't have a track design program, I highly recommend Ultimate Racer 3.0...

*Wish I'd gotten it years ago...* My back would have appreciated it...

John
.


----------

